# Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)



## PCGH_Stephan (2. August 2012)

*Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Testet und behaltet einen von vier Prozessorkühler von Enermax!

Enermax ETS-T40-TB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Enermax ETS-T40-TA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Enermax ETS-T40-VD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Enermax ETD-T60-TB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games   Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax die  Chance  dazu: Vier  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Enermax-Prozessorkühler  (ETS-T40-TB, ETS-T40-TA, ETS-T40-VD oder ETD-T60-TB) zu testen. Nachdem  Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet   einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Enermax verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was   genau Ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr euch besonders gut als   Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und mehrere  Prozessorkühler zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet   Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer   noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst   (kostenlos) registrieren. Gebt bei eurer Bewerbung bitte unbedingt  an, falls ihr ein Modell aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht verwenden  könnt oder ihr ein bestimmtes Modell bevorzugt!
 
*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,    euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 16.09.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der    vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Donnerstag, dem 09.08.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## totalflow (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Na dann mal los. Ich schreibe ein Review für den Sockel 2011, farbigen Lüfter bevorzugt.

CPU Kühlung monentan Corsair Hybrid H100 mit Enermax Cluster 120mm Lüfter LED in weiß. Sockel 2011




Gruß

*https://twitter.com/#!/Dirkatxpsforum*



Mein Systen: 
Intel Core i7-3960X LGA2011, 15MB Cache, 3,30 GHz, S-spec: SROGW
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Vengeance DDR3-1600 (32744 MB) CL9
SSD Vertex 4 256GB, Serial Atta 6.0 GB/s + Intel Connectors, 4TB Seagate Serial Atta 6.0 GB/s , 64 MB Cache + Asmedia Connectors
EVGA GeForce GTX680 Superclocked + Backplate + High-Flow Bracket
Corsair H100 + Enermax Cluster
Creativ Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium + I/O Drive 
LG Bluray Laufwerk
Enermax Revolution 85+ 850W 
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D 
Windows 7 x64 , Ultimate
2x Dell 2701


----------



## Ace (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

*Kurz und knapp von mir

Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
*Klar doch*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum     schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,     euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*wird anstandslos erledigt*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
*Habe ich egal ob Wasserkühler oder Luft*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
*Müsste klappen*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
*Alles vorhanden und weiß es auch zu benutzen*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
*Von wem auch sonst*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
*Dann werden wir mal warten*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
*Wird auch ewig bei mir bleiben das gute Test Stück *
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und     endet voraussichtlich am 16.09.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der     vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
*Kein Problem*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
*sehr cool* 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
*kann man machen*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*wie immer*

Werde den Luftkühler mit meinen 3570 K mal gegen meine WaKü Testen,eventuell kommt noch ein sehr guter Luftkühler dazu.
Da ich ein Benchtable besitze ist der Wechsel der Hardware kein Problem und geht recht zügig.
Wie gesagt kurz und knappe Bewerbung und hier mal das Test Gegenstück.

mfg
Ace




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

In dieser Runde bewerbe ich mich auch.

Was ich genau ausprobieren möchte:
Ich möchte ausprobieren mit welchem Aufwand der Kühler sich einbauen lässt, beispielsweise ob dafür das Retentionmodul getauscht werden muss, oder ob sogar das Mainboard ausgebaut werden muss. Dazu möchte ich vergleichen wie sich der Enermax-Kühler gegen einen AMD-Boxedkühler, einen Xilence M606 und einen SilenX EFZ-80HA3 schlägt. Zudem wird der Kühler auf einem Athlon II X3 435 und einem Phenom II X4 965 getestet. Der Phenom befindet sich aktuell noch in der RMA, ich erwarte diesen aber Mitte August zurück, dies sollte also im normalen Testzeitraum liegen. Falls nicht, würde ich die Ergebnisse des Phenoms nachliefern. Zusätzlich möchte ich ein Unboxingvideo machen, zusätzlich mit einem First-Look versehen.

Warum eigne ich mich zum Tester?
Ich verfüge über langjährige Erfahrung mit Kühlern, habe zusätzlich 3 Stück für einen Vergleich hier (auch wenn der kleine SilenX eine andere Zielgruppe anspricht). Dazu kommt der Test auf 2 CPUs. Bilder mache ich mit meiner Canon Powershot A495, die macht hübsche Bilder und Makroaufnahmen, ich lade auch noch 3 Bilder als Bewerbungsfotos mit hoch. Für Videos nutze ich eine Kodak Zi8. Ich habe heute erst meinen Mini-Review zum SilenX EFZ-80HA3 fertiggestellt, die Bilder sind aktuell. Mein erstes Unboxingvideo findet ihr dort auch. Falls ihr euch einen aktuellen Eindruck der Qualität machen wollt, seid ihr damit wohl am besten beraten.

Der Top-Blowkühler ETD-T60-TB reizt mich am meisten, ich bekomme jedoch jedes Modell verbaut.

Grüße


----------



## gedoens (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde sehr gerne einen Lesertest über die Kühler verfassen.

Zum praktischen Hintergrund: Nach dem Lesertest des Huntkey Jumper 300G  würde ich gerne wieder etwas testen und darüber berichten. Mein  altersschwacher CPU-Kühler schreit in der plötzlich einsetzenden  Sommerwärme um Hilfe. 

Mein Testsystem: 

AMD Phenom II X3@X4 2,7 GHz
Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
8GB Gskill 1600
BeQuiet Straight Power CM 480W
Sapphire HD5750

Warum gerade jetzt? Nun, es wird warm, und das Lüftungskonzept in meinem  Sharkoon Rebel 9 wurde gerade überarbeitet  

In dem  Zusammenhang wäre es schön zu wissen, wie sich ein so massiver  hochwertiger Kühler nicht nur auf die CPU-Temperatur und deren  OC-Möglichkeiten auswirkt, sondern auch auf die Grafikkarte und den  Gesamttemperaturhaushalt. Ferner plane ich ein Update des Systems auf  einen der letzten Phenom II X4 965.

Testablauf etwa wäre wie folgt:

1. Beschreibung Ist-Zustand der aktuellen Konfiguration mit Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
2. Ausführliche Temperaturtests und Lautstärkemessungen: Prime95, Furmark, Prime95+Furmark, Spielepraxis und x264-Kodierung
3. Beschreibung des neuen Kühlers 
4. Einbaubeschreibung
5. Test unter gleichen Bedingungen wie vorher.
6. Upgrade des Systems auf Phenom II 965, letzte Testrunde

Ich würde mich über die Testmöglichkeit sehr freuen und dem Kühler auch  die Ehre erweisen, im System zu verbleiben, um später evtl  Langfristerfahrungen ergänzen zu können.
Soeben habe ich auch den Temperaturfühler für mein Voltcraft VC150 wiedergefunden und kann dann die Auslesewerte der Software mit Oberflächentemperaturmessungen ergänzen.

Am liebsten hätte ich den Top-Blow-Kühler oder den unbeleuchteten Turmkühler, Testsockel wäre wie schon geschrieben AM3 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Keen (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch für den Test! 

Ich würde jetzt, wenn ich die Wahl hätte, den ETD-T60-TB bevorzugen. Ich habe selber mehrere Enermax Lüfter bereits im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie sich ein Enermax CPU-Kühler schlägt! Antreten würde er auf zwei Systemen (Q9400, XFX NForce 750i SLI, 8 GiB Corsair Dominator + E6400, Intel Board, 4 GiB Geil Value Select). Insgesamt könnte ich ihn mit drei anderen CPU Kühlern vergleichen: Prolimatech Megahalems, EKL Alpenföhn Sella und Intel Boxed Kühler. Außerdem stehen mir diverse 120 mm Lüfter zur Verfügung.
Die Kühler würden einen von mir erstellten Parcours durchlaufen (Prime95, diverse Spiele, etc.). Die Ergebnisse arbeite ich entsprechend auf und werde dann eine schöne Review schreiben.


----------



## Keygen (4. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal: 

Ich kann dann

-die Bilder machen
-die Temps notieren und mit einem Boxed-kühler vergleichen
-auf unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen laufen lassen

aber ich kann nicht die Lautstärke messen, da ich keine Messgeräte für Schalldruck und co. habe.


----------



## FireWalk3R (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch mal.

Zurzeit nutze ich meinen Phenom II X4 955BE mit dem recht miserablen Boxed-Kühler (80mm... laut!).
Dadurch kann ich gut die Temperaturunterschiede aufzeichnen sowie die Lautstärke des Kühlers bewerten. Allerdings besitze ich keine Messgeräte für Schall etc, sodass ich dies nur in einen Vergleich mit dem Boxed-Kühler bringen kann.

Die Möglichkeit gute Bilder zu machen ist vorhanden, sowie die Fähigkeit gut lesbar und ausführlich zu schreiben 

Am Liebsten wäre mir einer der ETS-T40 Kühler, entweder unbeleuchtet oder der blau beleuchtete.

Gruß
Fire


----------



## H.P.Gaming Systems (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion, 

falls ich einen dieser Kühler zum Test bekommen würde

würde der Kühler von mir auf seine Verarbeitung hin überprüft , dem  Zubehör, sowie Montagedauer und Schwierigkeit des Ein/Ausbaus.
Im Leistungstest würde ich diesen CPU Kühler gegen meinen Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B und dem AMD Boxed Kühler antreten lassen.
Die Kühler würden in folgenen Kriterien gegeneinander antreten:
Kühlleistung ( °C) bei 50/75/100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit 
Lautstärkeempfinden bei den jeweiligen Geschwindigkeiten

Der Nordwandkühler wird für diesen Test mit dem Standart Lüfter  ausgestattet. Zum Vergleich werde ich im Anschluss den Standartlüfter  gegen zwei Enermax UCCL12 Cluster        120x120x25mm tauschen und  diesen seperat mit in den Test einbeziehen.

Folgende Testszenarien werden durchgeführt:

Vollasttest unter Prime95 
Spieletest unter Crysis2 & Battlefield3 sowie 3dmark 11 und dem Benchmark von World in Conflict. 
Hierbei wird die jeweilige Höchsttemperatur sowie die empfundene Lautstärke bewertet

Getestet wird mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 965 unter 3,4 / 3,8 / 4Ghz ,  einem ASUS Crosshair Formula IV , 8Gb DDR3 @ 1600mhz von G.skill , sowie  einer XFX HD5870 mit einem nachgerüstetem ARCTIC COOLING VGA-Kühler  Accelero XTREME HD 5870

Die Testergebnisse werden tabellar festgehalten und einzeln dokumentiert

Auf diesen Test würde ich mich sehr freuen

MfG

Marc


----------



## alex2210 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hallo PCGH Team, 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
alex2210


----------



## aliriza (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hallo,

Kurz zu mir, bin 20 Jahre alt am 03.08 hatte ich Geburtstag.
Ich habe die 13. Klasse des Max-Born Berufskollegs in Recklinghausen, 
im Bereich der Gestaltungstechnik, Schwerpunkt Grafik- und Objektdesign, mit der Fachhochschulreife absolviert.
In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich zudem noch intensiv mit Hardware und Software.
Durch Kleinaufträge in meinem weiten Familien- und Bekanntenkreis habe ich meine Fähigkeiten weiter ausbauen können.
Für Fotos steht mir eine Spiegelreflex Kamera ( Nikon D3100 ) zur Verfügung.

*Testverfahren* meine Favoriten Enermax ETS-T40-TA und Enermax ETS-T40-VD

•	*Einleitung *( kurze und knapp den Leser über die Situation und des Produkts informieren )
•	*Bedanken *werde ich mich an dieser Stelle beim Hersteller und der Firma, die mir das Produkt zur Verfügung gestellt haben.
•	*Verpackung und Zubehör* ( Hier werden mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera verschiedene Aufnahmen des Produktes und deren Inhalt gemacht ) auch ein kurzer knapper Text wird hier angeboten.
•	*Technische Daten *werden in einer schönen Tabelle aufgelistet und es wird ein Kurzes Feedback zu den Daten gegeben.(Tabelle dient zum Direkten Vergleich mit anderen Produkten )
•	*Optik und Verarbeitung *werden die Produkte Detaillierte beschrieben wo bei mir mein Schulabschluss von Vorteil ist da ich dem entsprechend Urteilen und Beschreiben kann. Hier werden wieder schöne Bilder des Produktes geschossen.
•	*Montage * Hier werde ich eine Anleitung über die Montage verfassen . Dabei werden hilfreiche Fotos die Montage vereinfachen.
•	*Lautstärke* werde ich nach Gefühl beurteilen jedoch kann ich auch ein Messgerät zur Hilfe nehmen.
Dabei werde ich recht Pingelig vorgehen da ich durch Jahre lange Foren Mitgliedschaft Weiß, wie empfindlich die Ohren der User sind.
•	*Leistung* - Die Leistung wird mit einem* EKL Brocken* und* Akasa Venom Vodoo *verglichen. Auf die Kühler werden als Referenzlüfter die Enermax T.B Silence PWM montiert, einmal im Single und einmal im Dual Betrieb.Dabei werde ich die Lüfterdrezahl in verschiedenen Einstellungen laufen lassen.Die CPU wird mit Prime95 für 30Min im Custom Modus bei 12K ausgelastet.
Bei allen Tests wird die Raumtemperatur berücksichtigt.
Die Maximal Temperatur der CPU  wird dann durch die Raumtemperatur subtrahiert. Die Ergebnisse werden anhand einer Tabele zu sehen sein.
•	*Zum Schluss* werde ich ein Fazit für das Produkt ziehen und meine eigene Meinung dazu äußern.
Anschließend vergebe ich einen Award

*Außerdem werde ich den CPU-Lüfter in einem Lüfter-Roundup Testen
*

GANZ WICHTIG : *Der Kühler passt in mein geschloßenes Case*

*My Test system :*
Betriebssystem:                            *Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (x64)*
Prozessor:                                    * Intel Core i5-2500K (4300.0 MHz) (4,3Ghz 1.280 V) *
Hauptplatine:                                *ASRock P67 Pro3 *
Arbeitsspeicher:                          * 8 GBytes (Dual-Channel)*
Festplatte:                                   * SAMSUNG HD502HJ (476,940 MBytes (500 GB))*
Grafikkarte:                                  * ASUS EAH6870*
Soundkarte:                                 * Intel Cougar Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller*
Monitor:                                      * SAMSUNG SyncMaster 206BW *
CPU- Kühler:                                 *EKL Alpenföhn Brocken + 2 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM*
Kamera :                                       * Nikon D3100 Spiegelrefelx*
Lüfter:*2xAkasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series 120, 1x Akasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series 140,EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120, Enermax T.B.Silence 120, 2x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120, Nanoxia FX EVO 140, Thermalright TY-141*


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

---------------------------


----------



## Skulli (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

So ich möchte auch mal ne Bewerbung für nen Lesertest abgeben.

Zu meiner Person.
Ich bin 28 Jahre und stelle PC Systeme seit ca 10 Jahren schon zusammen. Seit 2 Jahren auch erfolgreich Geschäftlich. Hab seit 2 Jahren ein PC Geschäft.
Hochauflösende Bilder und Schreiben sollten kein Problem darstellen. Ich würde den CPU Kühler auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und dann auch einen entsprechenden Testbericht verfassen.
Welcher Kühler es letztendlich wäre, ist mir eigentlich egal, da es mir nicht drauf an kommt nen Kühler umsonst abzustauben.
Mit CPU Kühlern, bzw Lüftern allgemein kenne ich mich sehr gut aus, da ich viele Systeme assembliere und dabei eigentlich nie auf Boxed Kühler zurückgreife. Mit Wasserkühlung habe ich keine weiteren Erfahrungen.

Mein System :
Intel Core i7 2600k
Noctua NH-D14
Lian Li PC-7FN
Gehäuselüfter : Enermax Cluster 120mm, Enermax Apollish Vegas 140mm
Seasonic 650W Netzteil
8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM
ASROCK Z68 Pro3
Samsung 128GB SSD
MSI Radeon HD 6870 Twin FrozrII
3 HDDs mit 1,5TB + 2 500er
Win7 Pro 64bit

Alternatives Testsystem :
Intel Core Duo E6850 2x3GHz
8GB G.Skill Ram DDR2 800MHz
500GB Platte
OCZ Agility 3 120GB
Asus P5QL Mainboard
Sycthe Mugen 2
Gehäuselüfter 3x bequiet silentwings 80+120+140mm
650W CoolerMaster Netzteil
Win7 Pro 64bit


Würde mich freuen.

mfg Skulli


----------



## lunar19 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

wie auch zuvor möchte ich mich auf einen Testbericht für einen der obenstehenden CPU-Kühler bewerben. Mein Testsystem besteht aus diesen Komponenten:


CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @4,0 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 8 GB 1333 MHz, CL7
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 OC

Verglichen werden sollen die Kühler-Werte mit den ermittelten Werten dieser Kühler:

Thermalright True Spirit 140
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Noctua NH-L12
AMD Boxed Lüfter
Mein Ablauf würde ungefähr so aussehen:


Spezifikationen mit Vergleich zu anderen Ausführungen (Unterschiede Lüfter etc.)
Erster Eindruck, Verpackung (sicher und gut verpackt, Verarbeitung auf den ersten Blick… )
Der Kühler im Detail (verschiedene Detailansichten und Beschreibungen, Erläuterungen der Funktionen, weitere Bewertung der „Features“)
Der Lüfter im Detail (ebenso Detailansichten sowie Vergleich mit anderen Modellen, kurze Erläuterung der Funktionsweise )
Montage (Auf Intel – und AMD-Sockel, Schwierigkeit, benötigte Mittel, Mainboardausbau nötig etc.)
Kühlleistung (offener Testaufbau, mit Messungen zu Idle und Last bei 50/75/100% Lüfterdrehzahl, ähnlich dem System bei PCGH, Leistung mit anderen Lüftern…)
Lautstärke (subjektive Beschreibung der Lautstärke, Video dazu)
Fazit und Bewertung mit Award (Aufführung der Argumente für und gegen den Kühler, Besonderheiten etc.)
Pro/Contra-Liste
Weiterführende Links (PCGH-Vergleich, Ankündigungen, Produktseiten)

Jetzt ist noch zu erwähnen, dass ich seit kurzem auch in der Lage bin, gute Fotos zu erstellen, da ich im Besitz eines Fotozeltes bin und dieses im Zusammenspiel mit der Lumix TZ-6 gute Ergebnisse liefert.

Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn ich diesmal die Gelegenheit bekäme, die gestellten Produkte zu testen. Vorlieben habe ich nicht, ich wäre an allen interessiert. 

Viele Grüße,
lunar19

[Review] Enermax Clipeus – Der Schild für deine Hardware?
[Review] Bitfenix Raider – Lautstarker Räuber oder ausgeglichener Angreifer?
[Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?
[Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?
[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 Two Fan Bundle - der noch bessere True Spirit?
[Review] Noctua NH-L12 – kleiner Kühler ganz groß?


----------



## bastian86 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne einen der Kühler testen und würde natürlich einen umfangreichen Testbericht liefern. Würde hier einen Vergleich zischen Boxed-Kühler (i5 2500K) und dem Kühler von Enermax machen.

Mein Testsystem: 

Intel Core i5 2500K
ASUS P8Z68-V
8GB RAM
BeQuiet PurePower 630W
MSI GeForce GT560Ti Twin Frozr II

Über eine Zusage würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße!

Sebastian


----------



## DF_zwo (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Liebes PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest und würde den *Enermax ETD-T60-TB* als Testobjekt bevorzugen.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich ausnahmslos.

Bei meinem Test werde ich auf äußere Merkmale eingehen und diese, mitsamt der Kühlleistung mit meinem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken vergleichen. Auf den Packungsinhalt gehe ich bei dem Enermax ETD-T60-TB gesondert ein. Ich würde außerdem den Kühler mit verschiedenen Lüftern und Lüftergeschwindigkeiten testen und da es sich bei dem Enermax ETD-T60-TB um einen top-blow Kühler handelt, erwarte ich mitunter stark abweichende Temperaturen des Gehäuseinnenraums mitsamt seines Inhaltes an Hardware. Auch darauf werde ich eingehen. Ich würde mir in jedem Fall größte Mühe geben, den Test so detailliert und anschaulich wie es mir möglich ist, zu gestalten, und dabei eine ordentliche Qualität abliefern. Auf die Lautstärke werde ich leider nur subjektiv eingehen können. Weitere Themen die ich behandeln möchte sind Übertakten und (semi)Passivbetrieb.

Mit welcher Software ich die CPU auslaste um den Kühler zu fordern, behalte ich mir zur Zeit noch vor. Als erste Anhaltspunkte kann ich jedoch prime95 und Core2maxperf geben. Spiele stehen ebenfalls auf dem Programm, wobei ich hier noch keine Auswahl geben möchte.

Mir steht eine sehr hochwertige Fotoausrüstung zur Verfügung, mit der ich auch umzugehen weiß.

Warum ausgerechnet ich mich für den Test eigne? Ich gehe mit Bedacht an meine Arbeit, erledige sie gewissenhaft und sehe es zudem als eine neue Herausforderung, da ich bisher noch nie einen Testbericht geschrieben habe.

Für den Test wichtigste Hardware:
Fractal Design Define XL
i5 2500k
P8P67 B3
2x 3,5" HDD
GTX670 mit GTX680 PCB

Danke schonmal im Voraus,
DF_zwo


----------



## GBoos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Ich kann gerne einen Test fuer Sockel 775 machen mit folgender Konfiguration :


Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (x64)
Prozessor:  2 X Inte Xeon X5482 oder QX9775 (150er TDP) mit 3.2Ghz oder uebertaktet bis zu 4Ghz 
Hauptplatine: Intel Skulltrail D5400XS 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GBytes (Dual-Channel)
CPU- Kühler: 2 X Noctua NH-U12P SE2 / 2 X Noctua NH-D14 / 2 X TR SilverArrow SB-E / 2 X BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 etc etc 

Wuerde mich freuen. Brauche aber 2 fuer den Test


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. August 2012)

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls als Tester für einen der Kühler bewerben.
Ich werde den Kühler in zwei unterschiedlichen Systemen testen.
System 1:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD65
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Grafik: MSI R7850 Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Corsair TX650
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 (vorne zwei 120mm-Lüfter ansaugend, hinten ein 120mm Lüfter ausblasend und oben ein 140mm-Lüfter ausblasend)

System 2:
CPU: Intel Core i5-760
Mobo: Gigabyte H55M-USB3
RAM: 4GB Corsair C8
Grafik: Gainward GTX460 GS
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
Gehäuse: Blackstorm Raidmax (vorne ein 120mm-Lüfter ansaugend, hinten ein 120mm-Lüfter ausblasend)

Die Leistung des Kühlers wird sowohl mit normalen Taktfrequenzen, als auch mit übertakteten Prozessoren auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Desweiteren werde ich auch einen Corsair A50 und einen Cooler Master TX3 Evo, sowie die Boxed-Kühler der beiden Prozessoren als Vergleich hinzuziehen.
Um die Leistung des Kühlers zu erfassen wird der Prozessor in drei Durchläufen mittels Prime95 über einen Zeitraum von jeweils 30 Minuten belastet, wobei die Temperatur über Coretemp ausgelesen wird. Sollte einer der drei Testdurchläufe Auffälligkeiten aufweisen, wird der Test wiederholt. Als WLP wird die Arctic Cooling MX-2 genutzt. Die Lautstärke des Kühlers wird subjektiv von verschiedenen Personen bewertet.
Um das Testverfahren abzulichten wird ein Samsung Galaxy S2 dienen.

Meinen Testbericht werde ich wie folgt gliedern:
1. Einleitung
2. Erster Eindruck (Zubehör, Verarbeitung, Optik, Montage)
3. Beschreibung der Testsysteme und des Testverfahrens
4. Praxis (Test des Kühlers in den  unterschiedlichen Systemen und Vergleich mit anderen Kühlern)
5. Fazit


Über ein Testobjekt würde ich mich sehr freuen, wobei ich das T40-TA Modell bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Jan565 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Ich würde mich dafür auch gerne bereit erklähren. Es währe mir auch relativ egal welcher der 4 Kühler, denn alle sehen interessant aus!

Dann erst einmal zum Kühler:

-Äußerlicher Eindruck
-Verarbeitung
-Montage Schwierigkeiten
-Wie verständlich ist die Anleitung
-Was für Lüfter sind verbaut

Zum Test:

-Einleitung
-Erster Eindruck
-Test System(e)
-Verglichene Kühler
-Kühlleistung bei Standard CPU Takt inkl. Lautstärke bei unterschiedlichen Last Zuständen (0/25/50/75/100%)
-Kühlleistung bei übertakteter CPU(unterschiedlich hoch) inkl. Lautstärke bei unterschiedlichen Last Zuständen (0/25/50/75/100%)
-Fazit mit Bewertung
-Pro/Contra Liste zum Kühler
-Kaufempfehlung wenn ja warum, wenn nein warum nicht

Testsysteme könnte ich einmal ein AM3 955BE nehmen und eventuell ein SB 2500K wenn gewünscht. Um unterschiedliche Zustände zu Simulieren und zu Testen.


----------



## Anabiotic (8. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Hallo PCGH,

ich wollte mir eben auf Alternate einen neuen cpu Kühler kaufen und hab vorher noch nach cpu Kühler Test´s gesucht. Dadurch bin ich zufällig auf Euren Test gestoßen. Ich habe ein gut 3 Jahre altes Gigabyte EX58-UD4P (Sockel 1366). Mein Rechenknecht ist ein ebenso alter Core I7 920. Zu meinen Bedauern ist es noch eine C0 Revision. Das bedeutet mehr Hitze bei gleicher Leistung. Ich habe die boxed Version und der Intel Kühler lässt im Laufe der Zeit etwas nach, da die Lamellen natürlich bischen anstauben.

Da mich aktuell das Mainboard mit Hitzewarnungen nervt muß ich hier auch handeln und die Kühlleistung verbessern. Aktuell ist die Warnung auf 70 Grad eingestellt aber höher will ich nicht, auch wenn laut Intel der kleine Knecht 78 Grad verträgt. Mir ist ansich die Art des Kühlers egal jedoch bevorzuge ich die T40 Serie da hier die Abluft etwas weiter über den Mainboard ausgeblasen wird. Mein Fokus ist hier klar die Kühlleistung.

Zum Test würde ich den Intel Lüfter (ursprüngliche Leistung) mit dem aktuellen Vergleichen. Zudem lässt sich sicher auch ein Fazit ziehen, ob es sich lohnt, gerade im Sommer wenn der Rechner streikt, ein paar Euro in einen neuen Lüfter zu investieren. Interessant ist natürlich auch die Aufrüstperspektive. Wenn man innerhalb eines Jahres auch Board und cpu nachrüsten will, sollte der Lüfter da noch Reserven haben und vor allem kompatibel sein.

Zu mir. Ich bin 33 Jahre alt und baue meine Rechner seit K6/2 Zeiten selber zusammen. Ich bin It Techniker und habe schon so ziehmlich alle möglichen Hardware Bausteine gesehen.

So das war es erstmal von mir. Würd mich freuen wenn es klappt.



MfG


----------



## ULKi22 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Tach auch,

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal auf den letzten Drücker 

Zu meiner Person: 
Ich bin 17 Jahre jung und besuche zur Zeit ein Gymnasium. 
Obwohl ich noch zur jüngeren Gruppe der Hardwarenerds gehöre, zerlege ich schon seit gut 8 Jahren Computer und beschäftige mich auch intensiv mit Hardware. 

Ich würde gerne wenn möglich den ETD-T60-TB testen und diesen gegen einen Towerkühler (Alpenföhn Nordwand) und Doppelturmkühler (Scythe Mine 2) vergleichen.

Als Testsysteme stehen mir folgende PCs zur Verfügung

Hauptrechner:
AMD FX-8120 (schöner Hitzkopf , wird zZ vom Nordwandkühler gekühlt)
Asus Crosshir V Formula
G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB 1600MHZ CL9
Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB im Ref. Design
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
XFX XXX-Edition 650W
NZXT Lexa S bestückt mit 5 Lüftern

Alternatives Testsystem:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
AsRock 870 Extreme 3
Kingston Value DDR3 4GB und Corsair Value Series 4GB, beides 1333MHz CL9
XFX 6870 Dual Fan
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB (Ja ich weiß, uralt )
AeroCool Strike X Series 500W
NZXT Source 210 mit nur 2 Lüftern

Testen würde ich bevorzugt mit dem Hauptrechner, wobei ich die Temperaturen der jeweiligen Kühler bei Standardtakt, FX-8150 Takt, und leichtem OC austesten und vergleichen würde, wobei ich hier auch noch den Boxed zum Vergleich heranziehen würde.

Da ich gerade Sommerferien habe, und noch weitere 4 Wochen habe, hätte ich genug Zeit um den Kühler zu testen, und würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich etwas zu tun bekäme.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

PS: Nein, beim Test würde ich nicht soviele Smileys benutzen

PPS: Für Fotos hätte ich eine Digicam von Nikon zur Hand (edit: Ist ein Coolpix L110)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet und der Thread daher vorübergehend geschlossen. Danke für eure Bewerbungen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Folgende Community-Mitglieder werden einen Enermax-Kühler zum Testen erhalten:

Enermax ETS-T40-TB --> Ph@ntazma
Enermax ETS-T40-TA --> Aliriza
Enermax ETS-T40-VD --> Ace
Enermax ETD-T60-TB --> DF_zwo

@Lesertester: Eure Adressen habe ich bereits erhalten, das Info-Paket von Enermax zur Vorbereitung (PDFs) lasse ich euch nächste Woche zukommen.


----------



## aliriza (11. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Heyy super... habe mich auf der Arbeit mega gefreut 

Glückwunsch an die anderen Gewinner und den anderen wünsche ich weiterhin viel glück bei den nächsten Lesertests


----------



## Ace (14. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Man Dankt


----------



## ULKi22 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Der Kühler ist heute bei mir angekommen.
Werde dann die Tage mal mit dem Test anfangen wenn sich die Temperaturen etwas beruhigt haben, hier hatte es heute nämlich 39°C


----------



## aliriza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax (Runde 2)*

Ich bin schon fast fertig mit meinen Review...nur noch Bilder einfügen


----------

